# I have a 20L gallon tank!!!



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

As of this morning, I am the proud new owner of a 20L gallon with a full hood cover! I also got the AquaClear 50...which is rated for 200gph. I'm excited! I will be changing the light bulb that it came with so that it works better for low light plants...I'm looking into the Life-Glo 20W since the Kelvin rating is right at 6,700K. This will be an on going process, but I'll be keeping all of you updated! *w3


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

get the bulb at wal-mart, its tons cheaper. like 3 or 4 bucks is the cost.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

wow...yup, that's cheaper than the $14 ones in my catalog  What brand are those? I'll have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

What are you going to put in it. Schooling fish might be good because you can put a lot in the tank and they will school and do other cool stuff


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats! New tanks are so exciting! Let us know what you want to stock the tank with


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you want a simple T-8 bulb in 6500K to 6700K range, they are made by lots of folks and all work about the same. A 20watt sounds like a T-12, not a T-8, but they use the same pin spacing and the T-8 is a little more energy efficient.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I bought a two pack of T-8 (6500K) at Lowes for $7.00.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yep the two packs, I use t-12's at 4 bucks per pair 6500K bulbs.

I just use regular GE


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

awesome. i also have a couple of 20L with ac50 filters. great choice. gotta love 10x turnover.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys! Sorry it took me a while to get back on here...I've been out of town. My light fixture has a T8 in it, so I'll look around the hardware stores for something  As far as fish go...I love Cardinal Tetras, cory cats, dwarf gouramis, and platies. I'll probably get 5 cardinals and maybe 4 cory cats. As far as the gouramis, how many do you think I can place in a 20L tank???I LOVE their body shape and coloring!


----------

